# Plastic side panels [abs panels]



## 113009 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi there, was wondering if anyone would know where to get these types of panels for a home build for a transit. not exact ones, things similar.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi a bit late in the day to be responding but only just noticed your post and that you had not received any replies.

If you still need to know where to get the side panel try O'learys. Just google. They are in beverley N Yorks but do mail order/'net.

Autocraft Stavely Chesterfield. Try the the self build website for 2nd hand ones or I'm sure they will be able to help.

Good Luck

Maggs


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi campingkings,
I had an Auto-sleeper Topaz with the same type panels, at 3 years old one of the panels came adrift, they are very susceptible to changes in temperature with expansion and buckling in higher temperature. This means than any sealing to the body comes adrift, water gets in and eventually rots the fixing battens which are stuck to the bodywork or in the case of a Topaz the window glass, this is a word of caution and maybe you might consider some other type of panel and fixing.
viator


----------



## Royatpb (Dec 11, 2007)

*A/S Side panels*

Hi, 
We have a 1994 A/S Trophy with similar side panels. The wood battens rotted and the panels came adrift. A/S were very helpful advising what materials to obtain etc and advising of the care needed as the battens affix to the window and a deep screw would blow the window.
I obtained the materials and stripped the panels away but instead of replacing the panels decided to leave the exposed window and have since tinted the area of glass which exposed the internal lining. Looks far more sleak and in line with modern approach.
I am going to attempt to attach an image or two of the project - pre tinting window.

Regards
RoyatPB


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi These side panels are on my a/s devon. The van has a 55 registration.

Bit worried now. If a/s have been having serious problems with them then why have they continued to use them.

I do not travel outside the UK so wondered if the problems arise when they are subjected to the high temperatures in Europe.

Can anything be done to protect or prevent.

Also when washing my van I noticed that the top plastic facia/rail was not flush to the van or sealed at the top, however the bottom appeared to be flush and sealed and I wondered then, if the water that was getting in had anyway to drain.

All advice and experience gratefully received. Thanks Maggs


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Don't worry. Mine are still in place after 6 years. Just check the edges to see if they are working loose. If so a splodge of silicone will do. A/S no longer use wooden battens so nothing to rot.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Gel. Feel much better now. Did a/s stop using the wooden batons before 2005


Cheers Maggs


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Mine have'nt got them and it is a 2002 vintage so I guess the answer is yes. A/S vans are incredibly well made and durable (in my opinion) so you've got a good one.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Gel. The difference in the quality of the a/s and my previous van is beyond words. Absolutely love it. call it perfectly perfect perfection.

Have a nice summer enjoying your van. 

Had a look at the A/s club site. To join your van must be on their list. Mine isn't.

Not too bothered though as its £15 to join and unless there is a lot more available after joing it didn't seem worth it.

Cheers. |Thanks again Maggs


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Maggie

You say your A/S is ineligible to enable you to join the A/S club.

If you look at the club's Articles of Association you will see that membership is open to any A/S owner. Furthermore, under the Technical Group Page, your vehicle (a Devon) is specifically listed.

I'm not a member myself but I thought I would point out that membership is open to you even though you seem (like me) not to be that bothered.

Regards

Mike


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Mike, but they didn't even bother to respond to my email so I think I will give it a miss. I really wasn't very immpressed.

I Like this site and its all I can do to keep up with all the help and information on here.

Thanks again for you help and interest.

Maggs


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I belong to ASOC after having had a rant about their lack of web presence and snail mail correspondence.

However, having got the newsletter, there are loads of rallies listed and events. Plus quite a lot of helpful members who care about each other.

So I take it all back......


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Vardy

Thanks for that. Perhaps I'll give it a go after all.

On my own so it would be nice to meet and have someone to talk to now and again when I'm camping.

I'm not really shy just a bit quiet but definately not the life and soul type.

Thanks again


----------

